# MACH Layla



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

We had a FABULOUS WEEKEND!!!! Layla and I went into the weekend needing 2 QQ's for her MACH, and we were only entered Saturday and Sunday. I had my eyes on the big PURPLE MACH rosettes hanging above the awards table. Not that we can control when we MACH, but purple is Layla's color!  Anyways, Mark Upshaw and Joan Meyer designed some really difficult courses for the weekend. We started off on Mark's fun jumpers course on Saturday. We easily Q'd with a beautiful run, including an unplanned blind cross on my part. I was very nervous about standard. Not only was it a tricky course, but standard is not our strong suit. On a side note, I had taken a month off between our last trial and last weekend's trial for some training. I retrained Layla's contacts since she has such a launching issue. Needless to say, we had beautiful contacts Saturday (and Sunday too). QQ #19 on Saturday!

I was really more excited than nervous on Sunday when I arrived at the trial. I told Blake, my boyfriend, to stay home and only drive out to the trial (30 minutes from home) when I called him. I got to make that happy call right after our standard run Sunday morning. Whew!! Got standard out of the way. I didn't think I was nervous until right before my jumpers run. I was going to try a blind cross by treating a 180 as a serp in order to set a better line for a triple. We have done this type of blind many times, but all of a sudden, I was worried about it. I walked to the start line with Layla and gave her a kiss on the head. Crazy to think that it all comes down to one last run!! Could we MACH on our first attempt at QQ #20? I have heard time and time again that this rarely happens due to the pressure we handlers put on ourselves. And we took off!! About halfway through the course, I felt myself saying, "Jump!" for every jump. Thank goodness I do not normally handle like this. About 3 jumps from the end, I knew we had it. I ran towards the finish with a huge smile on my face. Blake rushed in and handed me the bar!! And Layla got a bonus lap! MACH Layla!!! I cannot believe it. I am still on cloud 9!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I forgot to mention that Layla finished her MJS on Saturday! 50 Q's in the masters jumpers classes!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to Layla and you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You must be very proud !!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow wow wow! Congrats!!! :appl::rockon::artydude:You_Rock_

You go girls!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hugest congratulations! You guys are an amazing team, you should be so very proud!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So awesome! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Layla!

Awesome video, great song.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is an amazing accomplishment! Congrats to you and Layla!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Great video and song, you two are an amazing team you make it look easy when we know how much work goes into that!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are awesome.. HUGE congrats on all the hard work that went into that..!
Way to go!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations to you both!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! You two make a beautiful team! I absolutely loved the video - so fun to watch. What an accomplishment!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, Congratulations!
What a wonderful week-end the two of you had.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, everyone. My last quarter of college classes are keeping me very busy, and I just forgot to check back with this thread any sooner! I appreciate each and every note/congrats. It means so much to me. I don't think my feet have hit the ground yet!  So thankful to have such a fabulous happy girl in my life. I love Layla more than words can express!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know how I missed your post. Congratulations to you and Layla!! You both looked awesome!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh man, I had goosebumps watching! What a great way to finish up your MACH! I think getting #19 & 20 back to back on your first MACH is amazing!!! WOW!!! That is very impressive. The last jumpers run was my favorite, I love the blind on the 180.

Great work and congratulations!! I am so happy for you and I hope you are still enjoying Cloud 9!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Emily!!! I'm sooo very happy for you and Layla, but you already know that.  Go girls go!!


----------

